# Leopard gecko sneezing/coughing gesture, help!



## GeckoKay (Aug 17, 2010)

This morning I noticed my leo geckos favourite hide rocking and could hear her moving about alot in there, so i lifted it to check shes alright, and she turned herself towards the glass door, and did this weird sneezing/coughing noise opening her mouth three times, then she scattered into another hide, came out a couple of minutes later back into her favourite hide.

Never seen or heard of this before? I took her out for a bath yesterday and her eyes are clear so dont think its an infection? There was also a tiny bit of blood on the floor where her favourite hide is. I left a coupel of locusts in there for her but just read that they can bite your gecko, i thought this was just crickets?!

Any ideas?


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

My gecko occasionally makes a funny noise like that and is absolutely fine. It usually happens a while after eating.If she was moving around alot in her hide perhaps she was shedding and you frightened her when lifting the hide. Try to be gentle as you can when going into the viv, young gecko's will often hiss until they've settle down. Another possibility is that she has a respiratory infection. Is her mouth watery/bubbling or an open mouth with laboured breathing? Check the temperatures and humidity in the viv. 

You also said there was blood,could it be blood from the locust. When my gecko eats there is often blood on the floor where the cricket has popped when being eaten.


----------



## GeckoKay (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh phew, thankyou for replying i was really panicking! Her mouth is just shiny as is any other geckos, she only ever opens her mouth once shes eaten to lick round her mouth!

Shes three years old but ive had her for roughly three months. It doesnt look like locust goo/blood because thats black from what ive foudn after shes squished them while eating, its dark red, she might have caught a bit of shedding i havent got off maybe.

shes just shed about 5-7 days ago but she is starting to look brownish again.


----------

